

Ask HN: How do you track working time of your remote workers? - zeynalov

What are the best tools you use to track your remote team about what they do and how much time they really spend.<p>Most tools are for remote freelancers but our team is completely remote and sometimes I have a feeling that my employees just don&#x27;t work full-time. How can I fix it?
======
darkxanthos
By tracking results not time. That might seem a bit terse and ambiguous. The
reason for that is that trust is a huge aspect of employing remote workers. If
you've lost that (or never had it) that is the real problem that needs to be
solved.

------
velocitypsycho
If they aren't working full-time remote, then your issue isn't tracking, it's
trust.

You can put a butt in a seat, but if they aren't doing the work remotely, they
are only gonna stare at the screen in an office.

What you need to do is track results and have a development process like scrum
to keep everything in line.

------
ashleyp
I feel as a remote worker I do more work. I don't get distracted and will
often pull off 6 hours of continual work which, yes, is less than the 8...but
I'd never do 6hrs straight of continual work in an office. Too many
distractions. What are your expectations?

------
seekingcharlie
We use Slack. You obviously can't track between timezones (if you're asleep &
they're awake), but like others said, you need to measure results not time.

If you don't trust your team, you've hired the wrong people.

------
logn
My former remote boss used to spend his day going through Skype contacts to
video conference his reports. His theory was that it's hard to lie face-to-
face. He'd basically do one-on-one scrums.

------
JoeAltmaier
Try Sococo (shameless plug). Users report a higher feeling of connectedness
when they can actually see their group talking, meeting, sharing docs.

